# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Çfarë do të thotë "të jesh njeri i suksesshëm"?

## Albo

Shoqëria dhe njerëzia në kohën që jetojmë është e marrosur pas fjalës "sukses". Të gjithë duan të jenë "njerëz të sukseshëm". Të gjithë e dëgjojmë këtë fjalë të përsëritet e ripërsëritet kudo dhe më lindi natyrshëm pyetja:

- Çfarë do të thotë të jesh njeri i suksesshëm?

Që t'i japësh përgjigje kësaj pyetje, secili prej nesh mund t'i duhet ti japi përgjigje edhe këtyre pyetjeve të tjera:

- Çfarë është "suksesi"?
- Cili është metri që duhet të përdorim për të matur shkallën e suksesit të njezërve?
- A mund të përdorim të njëjtin metër matës për suksesin për të gjithë?

Do të jetë tepër interesante të lexojmë perspektivat e ndryshme të anëtarëve të forumit mbi këtë çështje.

Albo

----------


## Davius

Temë e qëlluar dhe shumë aktuale. Përpara se të nisim të debatojmë për tematikën e mëposhtme, fillimisht të sqarohemi se termi "sukses" domosdoshmërish të analizohet sipas disa parametrave bazë, të cilët mund të jenë: familja, rrethi shoqëror, edukimi, mentaliteti, gjendja politike, gjendja ekonomike-financiare apo mosha e pritjet e individit etj. Nëse përgjatë analizës sonë nuk i marrim parasysh këto parametra, vështirë se mund të definojmë fjalën "sukses".

Më poshtë do të tentojmë të japim qëndrimet për fjalën "sukses" për rrethanat e mentalitetit shqiptar, për një familje me pritje mesatare të edukuar/arsimuar dhe me të ardhura solide:

"Suksesi" është mbiemër apo atribut që ju dedikohet njerëzve të cilët përgjatë një cikli të caktuar kohor arrijnë të kenë një arritje/ngritje të konsiderueshme në disa fusha primare të jetës, si psh: përfundim të studimeve dhe punësimin adekuat; krijimin e familjes (martesë + fëmijë); ndërtimin e një shtëpie apo blerjen e një apartamenti; pjesëmarrje aktive në jetën publike (marrja me politikë, pjesëmarrje në sektor civil, marrja me biznes etj). Kur një njeri për rrethanat tona arrin këto, mund të konsiderohet se ka arritur sukses apo të paktën ky është perceptimi shoqëror nisur nga përvoja e përditshme që hasim e dëgjojmë në vazhdimësi.

Njësi matëse të unifikuar apo metër për matjen e suksesit nuk ka pasur asnjëherë dhe nuk do të ketë kurrë, ngaqë gjithçka ndryshon nga pritjet e njeriut, rrethanat kohore, statusin në shoqëri apo edhe ambiciet individuale. Nuk mund të kemi një metër të njëjtë për një të ri shqiptar që ambicie kryesore ka punësimin dhe mirëqenien sociale të familjes së tij, në krahasim me djalin e një sheiku arab që ambicie kryesore ka blerjen e sa më shumë villave luksoze në Zvicër apo të porosis Mercedesa të qëndisur me diamante apo ambiciet e një të riu afrikan që si sukses jetik do të kishte emigrimin në vendet e zhvilluara në kërkim të një jetese më të mirë. Ky krahasim dëshmon brutalisht se 1 M nuk ka 100 CM për të gjithë njerëzit.

Por, çka e konsideroj sukses unë për një individ, në mënyrë më të përgjithësuar: shkollimin, punësimin adekuat, krijimin e familjes, sigurimin e kushteve për banim/jetesë dhe kontributin e përgjithshëm për shoqërinë. Nëse një individ arrin t'i bëj këto gjera me forcat e tij, sipas meje për çdo shoqëri sa do qoftë moderne (apo e prapambetur) të jetë ajo - ky është SUKSES!

----------

*Albo* (16-09-2015)

----------


## lellalola

Mendoj se fjala sukses* ashtu si fjala dashuri* prej vitesh ka humbur gjithnje e me shume sensin e saj.
Ashtu siç dashuria* ngaterrohet me terheqjen seksuale,
suksesi* shpesh eshte i lidhur me shumen e parave (dhe vetem me parate) qe individi zoteron.
Kam lexuar nje citat te P. Coelho ku pak a shume e permblidhte suksesin* si mundesine e te fjeturit çdo mbremje me shpirtin ne paqe.

Pjesa tjeter eshte shpesh e kendshme te jetohet, por efemere !

----------


## Sayan2003

> Mendoj se fjala sukses* ashtu si fjala dashuri* prej vitesh ka humbur gjithnje e me shume sensin e saj.
> Ashtu siç dashuria* ngaterrohet me terheqjen seksuale,
> suksesi* shpesh eshte i lidhur me shumen e parave (dhe vetem me parate) qe individi zoteron.
> Kam lexuar nje citat te P. Coelho ku pak a shume e permblidhte suksesin* si mundesine e te fjeturit çdo mbremje me shpirtin ne paqe.
> 
> Pjesa tjeter eshte shpesh e kendshme te jetohet, por efemere !


Pikrisht , dashnia ska sens po s'pati terheqje seksuale.

Ashtu dhe suksesi , po nuk arrite qe talentin ta konvertosh ne leke quhesh i deshtum. 

Problem tjeter sa je i zoti qe suksesin ta arrish me pun t'paster apo me pisllik. Kjo varet nga ndergjegja personale e cdo njeriu. Ka nga ato qe e bojn gjumin rehat edhe pse kan vjedh gjith dynjon.

----------


## Ciarli

Te jesh vertet i suksesshem do te thote te jesh edhe i padukshem, ndryshe prezenca e rende, ne ringun e suksesit, te implikon!

----------


## ervini2005

une nuk dua te jem i suksesshem  ,une dua te jem nje njeri i mire dhe i lumtur sepse nese jam i lumtur dhe i mire do jem edhe i suksesshem.

----------

murik (07-03-2016)

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Te jesh moderator. O tek temat e seksit ose tek temat fetare.

----------


## skender76

> Shoqëria dhe njerëzia në kohën që jetojmë është e marrosur pas fjalës "sukses". Të gjithë duan të jenë "njerëz të sukseshëm". Të gjithë e dëgjojmë këtë fjalë të përsëritet e ripërsëritet kudo dhe më lindi natyrshëm pyetja:
> 
> - Çfarë do të thotë të jesh njeri i suksesshëm?
> 
> Që t'i japësh përgjigje kësaj pyetje, secili prej nesh mund t'i duhet ti japi përgjigje edhe këtyre pyetjeve të tjera:
> 
> - Çfarë është "suksesi"?
> - Cili është metri që duhet të përdorim për të matur shkallën e suksesit të njezërve?
> - A mund të përdorim të njëjtin metër matës për suksesin për të gjithë?
> ...



- Pyetjes se pare do i pergjigjem ne nje postim tjeter...

- Metri" qe mat shkallen e suksesit esht numri i dashnoreve qe ke...

- Ne Shqiperi per 99,99% te atyre qe kane sukses" i mat me metrin" e siperm...

----------


## skender76

Persa i perket pytjes se pare,

Qe thoni ju, (qe s'thate gje...), un here pas here shkoj ne Shqipri per pune.
Ne nje nga keto here, na duheshin disa krahe pune me shume.
I them vllait te marre edhe Nojen (nje qe banon afer nesh, familjar, hallexhi).
Qe thoni juve, Noja, sa here qe shkoja ne Shqipri, kur takoheshim me thoshte "ti je boss" (i suksesshem  :shkelje syri:  )

Dita e pare e punes per kete projekt:
- Ulem me vellan ne tavolin, dhe po mundoheshim te organizonim sa ma mire prodhimin ne menyre qe ta dorzonim punen ne kohen e kerkuar nga klienti. N'baze t'llogarive, i binte qe te punonim nga 15 ore/dite per nje jave.
Ok dita e pare, ok dita e dyte, diten e trete iken dritat e partise per rreth 24 ore.
Tani mbetej qe kto ore duhet te rikuperosheshin.
Mblidhemi te gjithe, i njoftoj se per te dorzu punen ne kohe, duhet te punonim nga 8-mengjesit deri 02 te nates per 3 ditet e fundit.

Qendrum si burrat, dhe punen e dorzum ne kohe!!


Pas asaj eksperience, kemi pase nevoje prap per Nojen, por njher jam i smur, njehere kam ca pune..., e s'erdhi ma.
Noja çohet nga gjumi nga ora 8/9, ban nje xhiro naper oborr me pulat, shef ato telenovelat me bashkshorten..., asht burr zotniii, kujt n'qafe si bjen...
Kur takohemi, nuk me thote ma "ti je boss" (i suksesshem pra.. :shkelje syri:  )


Suksesi, me fjale te tjera, esht fruti i punes.

Keshtu e mendoj une.

Ndersa ne nje postim tjeter, do ju sjell diçka qe me ka tregu im ate, i shkon shum pershtat pyetjes se Albos.

----------


## skender76

Shpresoj te sjell sa me sakte ate qe im ate me ka pas treguar.

Zoti, dergonte ne toke engjejt ne formen e njeriut, per te marr vesh nga afer se si ecen njerzimi, çfare hallesh kane, çfare mendojne etc.

Nje nga engjetjt ishte Hazreti.
Nje nga kto dite Hazreti, del ne nje katund, ishte koha kur mbillej misri.
Te gjithe neper ara, duke punuar token e duke hedhur faren e misrit.

Duke ecur rruges Hazreti sheh nje fshatar qe po hidhte faren e misrit siper tokes se pa punuar.
Hazreti, I habitur, pasi e pershendet ket fshatarin, e pyet sesi pret te mbije fara pa punuar token fare, por fshatari thot "he se Zoti do e bej mire!".

Diku me pertej, shef nje fshatar tjeter qe po e punonte token per se dyti.
Prap i habitur, Hazreti pershendet fshatarin dhe e pyet se pse po e punonte token per se dyti, fshatari i pergjigjet "e punoj dy here se e dua misrin me dy kallinj".


Kthehet Hazreti ne darke tek Zoti, dhe i tregon per te dy fshataret. 
Ne fund Hazreti pyet Zotin, se çkishte ndermend te bente me fshatarin e pare, ate qe hidhte faren siper tokes te pa-punuar. Zoti i thote qe derisa i i kishte permendur emrin, pa prodhim nuk do e linte...
Pastaj Hazreti e pyet Zotin edhe per fshatarin qe e punonte token dy here dhe qe donte misrin me dy kallinj. Zoti i pergjigjet "Me dy kallinj do ja jap, s'mund ti ha hakun"

----------


## Neteorm

Nëse do të dallosh në jetë, të kapërcesh nivelin e ambjentit shoqëror në të cilin je burgosur aktualisht, të dominosh të tjerët në vend që të jesh shërbëtor i përjetshëm, mbi të gjitha vendose veten mbi tjetrin. Vlerësoje veten më shumë se të gjithë, syno të bëhesh një nga njerëzit më të mëdhenj të kohës tënde, përfytyro veten vazhdimisht në një post komandues. Pozicioni që ti do të arrish të fitosh në shoqëri është ai që ti ndjen, deri në kohën që do mundesh e do duash ta arrish. Duke menduar shumë e në mënyrë të pandërprerë për energjinë, ka mundësi të bëhesh energjik; duke menduar në mënyrë të palodhur për bukurinë, ti brumos një mentalitet dhe një temperament prej artisti; duke menduar me bindje të thellë dhe me entuziazëm të papërmbajtur për ambicien, ti bëhesh i aftë të përfaqësosh në rrethin e hiearkive më të larta shoqërore një pjesë në planin e parë. Nëse mendimi yt dominues është “të arrish sukses”, të gjithë përbërësit e personalitetit tënd, të inteligjencës tënde, të instiktit tënd do të ndikojnë drejt këtij mendimi, do t’i nënshtrohen me ëmbëlsi, do ta forcojnë me ndihmën e energjive të tyre të shumëfishuara e do të marrin nga ai një gjurmë të vetme. Ti do të bëhesh në këtë mnyrë tipi ideal i njeriut të prirur për sukses: i vendosur, agresiv, e i pathyeshëm.

----------


## Selena1

Suksesi ... iluzioni qe na shtyn deri ne fund te jetes per te arritur cdo gje qe nuk e dime perse e duam  :arushi:

----------


## Ciarli

Te jesh i suksesshem dmth te genjesh veten dhe te mos besh si derr, vetekenaqesh!!!!

----------


## skender76

> Nëse do të dallosh në jetë, të kapërcesh nivelin e ambjentit shoqëror në të cilin je burgosur aktualisht, të dominosh të tjerët në vend që të jesh shërbëtor i përjetshëm, mbi të gjitha vendose veten mbi tjetrin. Vlerësoje veten më shumë se të gjithë, syno të bëhesh një nga njerëzit më të mëdhenj të kohës tënde, përfytyro veten vazhdimisht në një post komandues. Pozicioni që ti do të arrish të fitosh në shoqëri është ai që ti ndjen, deri në kohën që do mundesh e do duash ta arrish. Duke menduar shumë e në mënyrë të pandërprerë për energjinë, ka mundësi të bëhesh energjik; duke menduar në mënyrë të palodhur për bukurinë, ti brumos një mentalitet dhe një temperament prej artisti; duke menduar me bindje të thellë dhe me entuziazëm të papërmbajtur për ambicien, ti bëhesh i aftë të përfaqësosh në rrethin e hiearkive më të larta shoqërore një pjesë në planin e parë. Nëse mendimi yt dominues është “të arrish sukses”, të gjithë përbërësit e personalitetit tënd, të inteligjencës tënde, të instiktit tënd do të ndikojnë drejt këtij mendimi, do t’i nënshtrohen me ëmbëlsi, do ta forcojnë me ndihmën e energjive të tyre të shumëfishuara e do të marrin nga ai një gjurmë të vetme. Ti do të bëhesh në këtë mnyrë tipi ideal i njeriut të prirur për sukses: i vendosur, agresiv, e i pathyeshëm.


Lazo, 

"Te dominosh, te nenshtrosh.." te mashtrosh...

Shkalla e hierarkise ndertohet ne baze te cilesive/aftesive, e jo me dredhi.. 


Sukses nuk esht t'jua fu.sesh te tjereve...

----------


## Vinjol

Te  jesh  Kryetar  partie  besoj se  ke  arrit  max  
te meson  vete  puna aty  se si  te  behesh  i sukseshshem   :shkelje syri:

----------


## Neteorm

REPOST

"Pune, pune nate e dite qe te shohim pakez drite"

----------


## Albo

Pergjigjia me e thjeshte e kesaj pyetje qe vjen ne mendje, eshte pergjigjia qe bota i jep kesaj pyetjeje me te cilen ne perballemi perdite. Bota vlereson mbi gjithcka pasurine dhe famen. Sa me shume para a pasuri te kesh dhe sa me shume njerez ne bote te te njohin ty dhe emrin tend, aq me i suksesshem je!

Njeriu jeton ne kete bote dhe perballet me kete realitet. Por njeriu i shkrete, nuk duhet te perballet vetem me boten, duhet te perballet edhe me vdekjen. Secili prej nesh do te vdesi nje dite. Shume prej nesh mendojme se vdekja eshte fundi i jetes, sic e njeh bota. Dhe vdekja eshte nje problem i jashtezakonshem, sidomos per ata njerezit e suksesshem sipas botes. Si ai pasaniku me i madh i botes, si ai njeriu me varfanjak ne bote, do te vdesin nje dite. Si ai njeriu me famemadh ne bote si ai njeriu qe jeton fillikat mes kafshesh te egera ne maje te nje mali, do te vdesin nje dite.

Bota nuk do qe ti te mendosh per vdekjen. Vdekja duhet te jete tabu. Bota kerkon te te imponoje ty monopolin mbi jeten. Bota te fryn ty ne vesh: jeta fillon me lindjen e mbaron me vdekjen. Kjo eshte jeta jote. Njerezit e urte do te vene re se bota vete nuk vdes, njerezit vdesin. Dhe kjo i shtyn njerezit ti bejne ate pyetjen e rendesishme vetvetes:

- Cfare eshte gjeja me e rendesishme, me e shenjte, ne jeten time?

Vetem duke iu pergjigjur kesaj pyetjeve me pare, do te mund ti japesh pergjigje pyetjes mbi suksesin. Ne fillim duhet te njohesh prioritetet e jetes tende, para se te matesh suksesin apo deshtimin e realizimit te ketyre prioriteteve. Dhe secili prej nesh i jep pergjigje kesaj pyetjeje ne menyren e vete personale. Dhe pergjigjia mund edhe te ndryshoje me kohen. Ajo qe eshte e frikshme eshte qe shumica e njerezve ne kohen qe jetojme, as nuk e marrin mundimin te mendojne per keto gjera. Ia lene vendimarrjen mbi jeten e tyre, botes. Dhe ajo forca e padukshme pa fytyre qe e quajme "bota", eshte mese e lumtur ti marri keto vendime per ju.

Kur Zoti e pyeti mbretin e Izraelit Solomon, "Cfare deshiron te te jap si dhurate?" Solomoni u mendua dhe i tha: "Me jep dhuraten e urtesise! Me bej te urte qe te mund te marr vendimet e duhura per popullin tim!" Nuk kerkoi para apo pasuri, nuk kerkoi as nje pallat mbreteror me te madh apo nje tempull, nuk kerkoi as pavdekesine. Kerkoi urtesine! Dhe gjithe brezat dhe gjithe popujt e botes me pas, do te perdorin edhe sot e kesaj dite shprehjen "I urte si Solomoni!"

Suksesi ne jete per mua matet me shkallen e urtesise qe ne arrijme te fitojme mbi jeten. Mbi jeten, jo mbi boten. Bota eshte e vdekur, nuk ka jete. Ti si njeri ke jete. Urtesia mbi jeten fitohet duke jetuar dhe duke mesuar nga gabimet qe ne bejme ne jete. Gabime qe i bejme vete, apo gabime qe i bejne te tjeret rreth nesh. Dhe po ta mendosh thelle thelle, lakuriq vijme ne kete bote dhe kur ikim prej saj nuk marrim gje materiale dot me vete. Por urtesia e nje shpirti eshte pasuria e vetme shpirterore qe e kapercen pengesen e vdekjes.

Kush eshte njeri i suksesshem?

Ai qe ka urtesine e duhur per te zbuluar misterin e jetes se tij.

Albo

----------

skender76 (30-12-2020)

----------


## ATMAN

Njeriu i suksesit eshte vetem ai person qe eshte i realizuar shpirterisht, te tjeret bredhin te pavetedijshem nga njeri rimisherim tek tjetri,dhe kur nuk bejne praktike shpirterore per tu bere te plote shpirterisht, largohen gjithnje e me shume nga thelbi suprem absolut ,ky eshte  ferri i vertete,kjo e degradon personin dhe ben te shkoje ne degradim deri aty sa te zbrese me poshte se kafshet ne shkallen kozmike te evolucionit

----------

